# Possible PSU Coil Whine Fix



## Lefik

there are some BIOS tweaks in this thread that are recommended by Seasonic to stop coil whine.


----------



## larymoencurly

Some electronics repair forum mentioned not just coil whine but coil explosion in CRT TVs. No flying debris, just the flyback core cracked and made an explosion sound when the TV was turned on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Long story short, about 6 months ago I picked up a Seasonic X 760w PSU. It was 10% off my local retailer so I jumped on it. Over time, it developed coil whine. I first thought it was my Sapphire 7870 XT so I sold that and bought a EVGA GTX 670 and the coil whine went away. Recently, the whine came back and was getting super loud. Narrowed it down to my PSU as the sound was coming from the back of the PSU and I could hear it if I put my ear on the casing of the PSU. This is how I fixed my PSU coil while:
> 
> Download/Install/Run OCCT
> Stress Test whole system via Power supply tab and set everything to it's maximum.
> I let it sit for about an hour (Had to listen to unbelievable loud coil whine. Louder then my portable bedroom AC).
> After about an hour or so, it's completely gone. Couple rounds of BF4 and Watch Dogs with no whine.
> 
> This fix may not work for you and could damage your system.


This is already a known fix, but it only works for a small number of people.
Glad it worked for you though!


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is already a known fix, but it only works for a small number of people.
> Glad it worked for you though!


I'm wondering how this exactly fixes it.


----------



## eXXon

Letting it run on the menu of any Crysis game without Vsync (+3000 fps) for a few hours usually works too.


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Letting it run on the menu of any Crysis game without Vsync (+3000 fps) for a few hours usually works too.


That's for the GPU obviously.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> That's for the GPU obviously.


Yeah, thought OP was talking about GPU whine, my bad.


----------



## chadrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> there are some BIOS tweaks in this thread that are recommended by Seasonic to stop coil whine.


I just got a new Seasonic X-460FL2, and I can hear a buzzing noise coming from it which is audible even over the fans. Unfortunately, enabling EuP like suggested in that thread made no difference.

Edit: it did make the PSU completely silent when it's turned off, but still connected to power (there was a slight hum before in this case). It does this by disabling all those wake up functions ( which I don't need anyway). But the problem in the first place was the audible buzz when it's in use.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> I'm wondering how this exactly fixes it.


From my understanding, it kind of reseats the coils if you will. Coil whine is produced by the vibrations in the coils and often happens when the coil isn't originally spun perfectly. Agitating it by stressing it for a long period of time can cause little shift and will help reseat the coils.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faithh*
> 
> That's for the GPU obviously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Yeah, thought OP was talking about GPU whine, my bad.


Well in so far as it makes a PSU like mine go crazy, I'll try that too, so far hitman gets 1700-1800fps in menu and makes my PSU do the kettle whine


----------



## Vizkos

Google brought me here. I'm glad it did.

I noticed my PSU whining today after unplugging my machine to install some SSDs into a 5.25'' bay. I would test the whining by logging into Diablo 3 and playing. Within seconds of warping to an area and fighting, the whining would start.

I have a modular Corsair PSU, so I figured perhaps a fuse with the slot I had my cable plugged into was bad, so I moved the cable to no avail. I unplugged the cable I had added, still whined. I unseated my PSU to verify it was the issue and not my GPU. I installed the program the OP linked, ran it for about 5 mins, the whining stopped, and I just played a little bit of Diablo 3 and no whine


----------



## eurotrade07

Literally before a few hours I've fixed the terrible demonic loud coil whine sound my brand new Hiper PSU was making.

I started banging my head where that come from.

I guess my presumption that it's from newly installed hardware got me in the right direction.

I've removed my new NZXT Fan controller and the coil noise is completely, 100% gone.

I don't know if that has anything to do with it but my fan controller made my LED fans to flicker non-stop.

Good luck.


----------



## Curiosity14

I tried to stress test my system and after about 20 seconds it restarted.

Specs

Processor Intel Core i5 6400 2.7Ghz

Motherboard MSI H110M Pro VH

Graphics Card Sapphire NITRO Radeon + RX480 8Gb

Memory 8GB DDR4]

Power Supply: Thermaltake Litepower 450w


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curiosity14*
> 
> I tried to stress test my system and after about 20 seconds it restarted.
> 
> Specs
> 
> Processor Intel Core i5 6400 2.7Ghz
> 
> Motherboard MSI H110M Pro VH
> 
> Graphics Card Sapphire NITRO Radeon + RX480 8Gb
> 
> Memory 8GB DDR4]
> 
> Power Supply: Thermaltake Litepower 450w


You have a solid system there, but I would seriously question your power supply if you experience rebooting during stress tests. That is not a good sign, especially if you aren't even overclocking anything.


----------



## Curiosity14

What do I replace

Should this be a worry for my other components because in a few months I will be upgrading the PSU and Motherboard


----------

